Ask HN: What operating system do you use? - workrockin
======
karmakaze
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on servers.

MacBook Pro 15 for work with a lightweight container for dev.

Ubuntu LXDE desktop at home and a Surface Go w/Windows+WSL on the road.

------
rpod
Gentoo with KDE Plasma. I was intrigued by the idea of a source-based distro
and installed it out of curiosity. KDE turns out to be a great desktop and the
distro ships with an amazing package manager.

------
fuball63
Kubuntu 18 for desktop, FreeBSD for servers. Laptops are various versious of
xubuntu.

------
ryjo
Lubuntu. I like the balance it strikes between light-weightness and
completeness.

------
autopoiesis
Debian testing. An amazing compromise between stability and recency.

------
oneowl
KDE plasma. Before that I used to work on Xubuntu. I still have Xubuntu
installed on one laptop though KDE takes majority of my usage these days.

------
stephenr
For what?

For my workstations it’s macOS (Mojave), for servers it’s Debian stable if I
get the choice, some clients have existing Ubuntu servers.

------
billconan
Ubuntu for desktop Mac for laptop

------
simonblack
Mint 19.1 Mate

------
alinani10
Mac OS

